# Romanian Kitty Looking for a Forever Home



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

ADOPTED!!!









'Ollie' A beautiful female Kitty that is currently being fostered in Romania is looking for her forever home - can you help?

Ollie's foster reports: "Ollie - very shy, afraid perhaps, but if you talk to her and spoil her, she starts purring".

Ollie is one of a group of cats that were living in a yard with an old lady. Ollie is about 10 years old, has no teeth and cannot put one of her feet down, due to an old fracture that has now healed.

Ollie has been tested for FIP, FLV & FIV and all came back negative.
She has been dewormed internally and externally and received antibiotic treatment for her eyes.

She really needs to find a loving home - she has fought to survive long enough; she is tired and needs someone to love and take care of her.

Please see: https://www.facebook.com/RomanianCatRescueAppeal

And: https://www.facebook.com/RomanianCatRescueAppeal/photos/a.787268847996262.1073741832.786587241397756/788792401177240/?type=1&theater

It is really easy to adopt a cat from Romania. If you would like to adopt Ollie, please contact us via our Facebook page or 
email: [email protected]

All adoptions require a responsible adoption fee which covers the transport costs all the way from Romania to the UK and vet bills for the cat's preparation (3 vaccines, microchip, passport, health book, internal + external worming).

Please let this kitty in to your heart - Thank you


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I can only add that we have 5 Romanian rescue kitties. It couldn't be easier to bring them over and they really are the most incredibly loving pets


----------



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying Little Zooey. I think people worry about adopting outside the UK, but as you say.... it's easy and they are so grateful for the love, care and attention they receive.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't take another cat at the moment but if I'm in a position to take another one again, I'd definitely consider this option. The only thing that would concern me is the journey they have to travel. Hope Ollie finds a very loving forever home soon; sounds like things have been tough for her so far. Please let us know how she gets on. X


----------



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you MinkyMadam for posting. Yes things have been tough for Ollie, but they are worse for the 20 or so Kitty's that are still in the yard and have no foster home.

In order to foster the others, we have to find adopters for the ones currently in foster care.

Please if anyone reads the post about Ollie, can you please share with everyone you know? Its a desperate situation and Ollie's new family must be out there somewhere.

Thanks again!:001_smile:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a boy from Romania too, the sweetest guy you could wish for...after a long journey from Romania with other cats (and dogs) the first thing he did was jump on to my shoulder. He is there as I write. And yes, collection was easy, communications were good. Do we know if this girl is OK with other cats...am sort of assuming so if she lived in a yard with others.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

On your shoulder? That's what our Romanian kitties do as well! We have honestly found that the more rescues we add (within reason), the happier they are. We've had Bubu for 2 years and Bijou for 1 year and yet they are even happier since we got the 3 kitties back in September


----------



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

HI Calvine, she has been living with 27 other Kitty's and is very friendly. There is a lovely video of this kitty here:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1537410039833177



Her foster writes:

Babushka Ollie is a ten years old lady and has no teeth anymore. She is very shy, but if you talk to her and spoil her she starts purring. Ollie have lived all her life in a colony of cats (you can see below the links to their story).
For the moment she receives an antibiotics treatment for her cold and eye drops. She had the tests done also - FIV / FeLV and Panleukopenia and all were negative. She was dewormed and deflead.

Please can you share this Kitty as much as possible.... she needs a special someone who will love her forever - Thank you


----------



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

Would anyone like to adopt this beautiful older Kitty? She just needs a chance


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe you could give an idea on costs involved for any potential adopter?


----------



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you Ange2.

UK ADOPTION

Adopting to the UK is very easy, all that is required is a pet passport £45 (which includes 3 vaccines, microchip, passport, health book, internal + external worming) and the cost of transportation to the UK £100

It might seem a lot of money, but it's saving a life.

If you are unable to afford this full amount, we may be able to help subsidise the cost. Minimum responsible adoption fee £80
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
for more information please see:

https://www.facebook.com/RomanianCatRescueAppeal

email: [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

More photo's


----------



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

Can anyone please offer a forever home to this gorgeous girl? She is a purring delight, that just needs TLC - Thank you


----------



## Cola133 (Nov 21, 2014)

An update from Ollie's Foster:

Ollie or Babushka, as I like to call her (Ollie is a lovely Shakespearean name, and Babushka means granny) is a ten years old skinny lady, who has no teeth anymore. She is not currently neutered and she has a raised leg due to an old and healed fractured femur (possibly from having been hit by a car).

She is a shy kitty, very gentle, with such a sad face. But if you talk to her and spoil her, if you are patient for about five minutes, she starts purring and talking to you. The more you gain her trust, the more she feels secure and loved. Day by day, her attitude is changing, because she is now sure that she is loved and nobody will ever harm her again.

I bet we would be speechless if she could tell us the story of her life. However, I will try and tell you a few words about how its been living in a colony of cats for ten years.

Ollie was living in a yard for all her life, in a village, in the countryside of Romania. The old lady that lives there couldn't afford to feed her and the other 40 cats she had or even supply heating for them. So, you can imagine all the dangers she faced during all these years, and the hunger, especially now, being old and lame, not being able to fight the other cats for some food.

And above all these, the man that owns the yard and the neighbours want to get rid of the cats and have threatened to dump them in the woods and worse. Alice is struggling to help them, by giving the old lady some money for heating, so the cats could stay warm and has been feeding them and trying to find homes and foster homes locally for them, but this is proving almost impossible.

Ollie was among the lucky ones and now is safe, Alice took her out of that yard and now she needs another chance. Ollie is currently in foster care in Romania.

She was tested for FIV/FeLV and Panleukopenia, and all are negative, she received antibiotics for a cold and she was washed and groomed and well fed.

She didnt became the princess you imagine perhaps, but I tell you that she is more than that, she is beautiful in her own way and the look on her face when you spoil her its priceless.

Now we are seeking a forever home for her, because she really needs a chance. A permanent loving home would be the best Christmas present anyone could give her.

Ollie has spent so long just trying to survive, she needs someone to find it in their heart to love her and care for her so that she can finally rest and not worry about her survival everyday.

Will you please consider giving Ollie a loving home, which she has never known? Please, would you let her know what a loving home is? There must be someone in this whole world willing to give a last chance to an old lady, even if will be just for a few more years!

Every day I promise her that she will never know again what hunger and pain is, that she will be loved and spoiled, she will always have a warm pillow to rest on and she will be someones precious kitty.

Please, dont let me disappoint her! Dont let this gorgeous granny go through life not knowing what a real home is!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1537410039833177



For more information please see: https://www.facebook.com/RomanianCatRescueAppeal


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I will be looking for an older kitty (having lost my 19 year old recently) but some time after Christmas. I have guests staying for a couple of weeks over Christmas, and my house will be hectic.


----------

